# What if MS designed iPod packaging!



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

You have to see this


http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/8716/


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Heh heh. That's a hoot. 

_There is truth in humour..._


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

that was really really funny and well done.
again, some people have way too much free time!
of course I watched it, so mabye i'm one of those people!

emalen

http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

that's awesome and so true!


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

This is hilarious


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It is so true! Hehe.


----------



## Wheezy (Mar 3, 2005)

And to think people would have actually bought that for the contents of the box... Sheesh! Great to see how everyone NEEDS good packaging in order to buy the product...  But while I say this, I will also say that yes, that's probably what it would look like if Microsoft made an iPod.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I never really realized how 'noisy' Microsoft's packaging is, but this really is a good representation of it. I guess most of the other packages on the shelf are as bad, so it never stood out before. Quite the dramatic difference between MS and Apple.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I know it's embedded in Macromedia Flash 7, but is there any way to download this? This would make a great teaching tool for a branding course.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I know it's embedded in Macromedia Flash 7, but is there any way to download this? This would make a great teaching tool for a branding course.



Why don't you contact the author and ask for a copy? (I'm assuming the person listed here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAGr3mVVUwE is). 

Also, the link above is a "permanent" link. So long as you have web access, you have access to this video.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

LMAO 

omg the system requirements! 

the box looks like something they would do


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

gmark2000 - You can download the .flv (Flash video) if you want but there aren't too many programs that play .flv files well or at all for OS X.

The easiest way would be to try and locate the original .wmv that was created. It's available at http://arctic.org/~patrick/misc/ms-ipod-parody-real.wmv

If the above links stops working I've mirrored it here


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Hilarious! And really well done too...some serious thought/effort obviously went into making it, I loved how well the music went with it, and the changes you could hear between when the MS iPod vs. the Apple iPod were being shown.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chealion said:


> The easiest way would be to try and locate the original .wmv that was created. It's available at http://arctic.org/~patrick/misc/ms-ipod-parody-real.wmv
> 
> If the above links stops working I've mirrored it here


Thanks so much!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hehehe. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.appletvads.com/2006/02/27/requested-what-if-microsoft-redesigned-apple-ipod-packaging/

Here's a Quicktime download.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone know what that piece of music is?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I know it's embedded in Macromedia Flash 7, but is there any way to download this? This would make a great teaching tool for a branding course.


If somehow you manage to get it, and the author is okay with, we'd like it too!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> Anyone know what that piece of music is?


Breakfast Machine, from Pee Wee's Big Adventure.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

DBerG - You may want to look at my previous post. I have two copies of the original WMV file linked along with dona83's post on a QuickTime version.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

dona83 said:


> http://www.appletvads.com/2006/02/27/requested-what-if-microsoft-redesigned-apple-ipod-packaging/
> 
> Here's a Quicktime download.


Link is dead now. .mov is better, no?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Actually there's skipping frames, I think the WMV download is best since you can play WMV on Quicktime via Flip4Mac anyway.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

*Microsoft iPod*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAGr3mVVUwE&search=microsoft ipod

Funny. But I snicker since a lot of Apple's marketing is "life"-branding as well.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

We'reGonnaWin's thread merged into here.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

brilliant


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Chealion said:


> We'reGonnaWin's thread merged into here.


Does that mean He'sJustLost?


----------

